# Don't Leave, Darrell!



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Come on, buddy, stick around! 





You think I could have done that by myself? You are valued and needed.

Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Meh, he'll be back, he always is.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Meh, he'll be back, he always is.


I rode a duck once. It's slippery...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What happen?Why is he leaving?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Too much drama in the LBC! It's kinda hard bein' snoop d o double g.???

I don't know, bud.. He must have his reasons.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

He really did leave. Taking no personal messages. Did we do something to offend him? I so enjoy his videos and pray that God will be with him. He will surely be missed.


----------



## fezunt (May 23, 2012)

did his cheerleader go to?Shame,I enjoyed his vids and know how


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry you're leaving Darrel. You had become an improtant and appreciated part of this community


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

fezunt said:


> did his cheerleader go to?Shame,I enjoyed his vids and know how


Yeah, Ryan left too... What of it?
I'm his other cheerleader and I'm NOT a little boy! If you care to continue your poorly hidden insults do it elsewhere. I suspect derision like that to be at the heart of this issue.
Hiding and sniping at folks from behind a keyboard is hardly praiseworthy or admirable. In fact it's one of the most snake-like actions I have seen on this forum. Those little pot shots add up over time. Think about that!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

fezunt said:


> did his cheerleader go to?Shame,I enjoyed his vids and know how


Ever try to swallow a pom pom?
Jake / TeamPFS


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> did his cheerleader go to?Shame,I enjoyed his vids and know how


Ever try to swallow a pom pom?
Jake / TeamPFS
[/quote]I am in tears!!!! That was awesome! We need a LOVE IT button.
Let the hazing commence!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Pickle Fork Posse.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Pickle Fork Posse.


WORD TO YA MUTHA!! We're cookin' MC's like a pound of bacon!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Emmett Pig says "Ouch y'all"


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Emmett Pig says "Ouch y'all"


Is he crying? If someone gangster leaned on me like that, I would. His maple leaf is a nice touch too. Perfect companion to a pig in a blanket/jacket.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Emmett Pig says "Ouch y'all"


Is he crying? If someone gangster leaned on me like that, I would. His maple leaf is a nice touch too. Perfect companion to a pig in a blanket/jacket.
[/quote]

pretty sure thats a pot leaf, not a maple leaf. I could be wrong though, however its unlikely. What was darrells forum name?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

mrpaint said:


> Emmett Pig says "Ouch y'all"


Is he crying? If someone gangster leaned on me like that, I would. His maple leaf is a nice touch too. Perfect companion to a pig in a blanket/jacket.
[/quote]

pretty sure thats a pot leaf, not a maple leaf. I could be wrong though, however its unlikely. What was darrells forum name?
[/quote]

I posted a photo of Emmett wearing his "winter coat" (an old LLbean vest) and someone photoshopped all of that gangsta gear on him...
Pretty sure that its not a maple leaf, but Emmett only burns thru carrots.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a maple leaf! From Canada. I should know, I love breakfast.

Tell Emmett I like his winter coat. He's a real hip cat....pig.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> He really did leave. Taking no personal messages. Did we do something to offend him? I so enjoy his videos and pray that God will be with him.


Yeah, he said it was all your fault. ;-)


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well yeah, maybe, could be, I don't know, it's possible, ain't sure about that, I,m a cad, a brute, an ogre, unfit to breathe the same air as my constituants, totally lacking in tact and manners and praise for no one. Nay, it could not be a knave such as myself. Just fooling, But I do wish to know what happened, I had nothing but respect for him.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

that sucks he is great to have around


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> Well yeah, maybe, could be, I don't know, it's possible, ain't sure about that, I,m a cad, a brute, an ogre, unfit to breathe the same air as my constituants, totally lacking in tact and manners and praise for no one. Nay, it could not be a knave such as myself. Just fooling, But I do wish to know what happened, I had nothing but respect for him.


 It had nothing to do with you, tnflipper. You are a gentleman.

He just needed to leave. You pfshooter fans may refer to his extensive library if you feel nostalgic. I watch some everyday!
He might post something new once in a while. Tiny likes his air time too.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Alright, we are not going to turn this into a pessing match,, nor are we going to start lashing out insults to members of this community..

We are a community made up of different people around the world.. all with the love of slingshots....everyone is due some bit of human respect..

Thats all I am going to say about that

:LGD

Edit... I deleted the offensive posts... just to let you all know


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

feznut: thanks for showing us your tail end.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

What did I miss? I was in the can!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> What did I miss? I was in the can!


HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Missed the malicious stuff. Who, what, when, where, why? ;-) means just kidding. I work in a warehouse with a bunch of zannies, some good, some bad, some full of crap. It's called bantor. No problem.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Another good reason to never to go the can without a web enabled device of some kind.
In this fast paced world of pettiness, you cannot afford to blink your eyes!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Another good reason to never to go the can without a web enabled device of some kind.
> In this fast paced world of pettiness, you cannot afford to blink your eyes!


I like Tom Petty.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

how about Richard?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> how about Richard?


Hes the guy that goes really fast and makes a shipload of left turns, right? He's ok I guess. I get dizzy if I make to many left turns.. It's just like a circle dude, a Circle of buzzards.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Three lefts make a right Joe
Riverside cal. Road course, see who the real drivers are.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> Three lefts make a right Joe
> Riverside cal. Road course, see who the real drivers are.


I can make one left and turn it into a circle.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Every circle is a straight line.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Every circle is a straight line.


WAS a straight line.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nah they are nothing alike.

A circle is *(x−h)[sup]2[/sup]+(y−k)[sup]2[/sup]=r[sup]2[/sup]* while a straight line is *y = mx + b, *nothing alike.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wha? Speak neandertal please.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

tnflipper52 said:


> Wha? Speak neandertal please.


Mmm curkll go round like weal...mmm line like stiK. .. Me like weal...me like stiK


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Off topic?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

JetBlack said:


> Off topic?


Weren't they that really bad hair band from 1982 that never had a no1 single?


----------

